# Something Different



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 24, 2015)

Been posting a bunch of cartoon-y sorts of things, thought I'd try something different.  Still very much a work in progress, kind of afraid to get to drawing the arms in case I [CHERRY BLOSSOMS] them up.  Kind of [HAPPINESS]ed up with the legs, but pretty pleased overall.

Will keep you guys updated on progress.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 25, 2015)

This is the "thing" from which nightmares come!


----------



## AaronR316 (Aug 25, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Been posting a bunch of cartoon-y sorts of things, thought I'd try something different.  Still very much a work in progress, kind of afraid to get to drawing the arms in case I [CHERRY BLOSSOMS] them up.  Kind of [HAPPINESS]ed up with the legs, but pretty pleased overall.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated on progress.




 I know it looks a little different but I saw this on Ijustines vlog today on youtube and thought 'I feel like I saw something like that yesterday.." Haha I know it's probably from something because it looks familiar but I just thought that was kinda funny.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 25, 2015)

Ha, that's pretty awesome.  If mine IS from something, I'm not aware of it.  It's supposed to have arms, but I haven't gotten around to drawing them yet.  So easy to mess up with pen.


----------



## am_hammy (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks like something that could belong in Invader Zim. I like it a lot =) It's creepy... yet there is a certain cuddly appeal to it. It kinda looks happy, like it saw something and was like "Oh, my GAWD, Becky!"


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm gonna sing the Doom song now.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 25, 2015)

Reminds me of the turret robots from Portal


----------



## KateMarie999 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice! What exactly is it, like a bug/machine hybrid? Kind of makes me think of something on Doctor Who.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree it looks like an droid/spider/ mantis thing.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 26, 2015)

KateMarie999 said:


> Nice! What exactly is it, like a bug/machine hybrid? Kind of makes me think of something on Doctor Who.



Just a machine with spider legs.  I started sketching and let the pen take over... never know what you're going to end up with, haha.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 26, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> I'm gonna sing the Doom song now.



I think I will remove my hearing aid then [only got one as the other ear met its doom yonks ago].


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;sY278K4ljWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY278K4ljWs[/video]


----------

